# Get Your FREE ContractorTalk.com Sticker!



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

*The stickers are finally here* :thumbup: 









* I do hand modeling on the side ;-) 

These things are pretty nice. The white area around the logo is actually clear when its removed from its backing. 
I put one on my trucks back window and it looks very nice!

*One Note: I'm sending these stickers out for free because I'm trying to get the word out about ContractorTalk.com. Please only request the number of stickers you will use and display. Thanks!*

*Now all you have to do is request one! CLICK HERE TO ORDER*

Follow the link above to request a sticker and I'll mail them out as soon as possible. Thanks for helping us spread the word about ContractorTalk.com :thumbsup:


*PLEASE GIVE ME YOUR ENTIRE ADDRESS INCLUDING ZIP!*


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

VERY NICE! :clap: arty: :w00t: :thumbup:

Edit: just notice the hand modeling :laughing:


----------



## GMW (Apr 27, 2005)

Just ordered mine. Thanks for the stickers, happy to help spread the word.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

BTW, we are going to run a new contest in a couple of months. The contest will be "_*Show us your ContractorTalk.com sticker*_". 
People will post a picture of their sticker on their van, truck, toolbox, hardhat, etc... and a winner will be randomly chosen. I'm working on the prizes now.


So, order your stickers now so you have time to get them before the contest. :jester:


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

*Another Note:* I only ordered 1,000 for the first run. Get your order in quick before its to late. (I'll probably order more)


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Yee Haa! I just ordered, Hook me up baby!

I ordered a crap load, I'm going to use mine for roof repairs!:jester: 

Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

*ZIP CODE PEOPLE!*

Street Address, City, State, *and ZIP!*

ThanKs....


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

That was probably Bob who forgot the zip:jester: 

I just ordered mine. I'm just wondering if this is leading to a mailing list.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Teetorbilt said:


> I'm just wondering if this is leading to a mailing list.


Just so you know, I never have and *NEVER* will sell your email address or physical address to anyone.

I will keep the addresses for my own uses though. Hopefully you can see from my use of your email addresses that I don't send out junk.


----------



## JAARONC (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey! I included the dam zip! Everybody always picks on me! I'm gona tell!:cheesygri 

Bob


----------



## GMW (Apr 27, 2005)

I think that was me. :blush: My kids were bothering me when I was filling out the form. OOPS.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

My order is in.... :thumbup:


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanx Nate!


----------



## paroofer (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks,

I messed up my first request, sorry!:cheesygri


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

:thumbup: Hey Nate How About You Give Out Some Hats To Us Vets Of Ct.com

?????? I Ordered My Stickers Im So Cool:thumbup:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

A contest cool I hope that guy that said he'd put one on his johnson doesn't post a pic.  :jester:


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

wait and see what i do for the constest . it is no way vulger . it will turn some heads for sure tho


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

BTW, we have about 20% of them requested so far. Like I said, we will order more in the future but for this run its first come first serve.

Thanks.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

What if ya pass them out according to number of Posts?

I ordered 10, is that cool? I figured that will get me by till the next batch.

Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

dayspring said:


> When ya gonna mail out the next bunch, Nathan. I've gotta leave the mailbox sometime. My job is getting behind!


*400 Stickers in the mail!


*


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> *400 Stickers in the mail!
> 
> 
> *



Was I on that list?????


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Just got my stickers today! Im going to slap them on my truck after I wash it. Thanks Nathan!:thumbsup:


----------



## lxdollarsxl (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the stickers they came today.:clap: One of them is going on my job sign.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Great to hear guys! Make sure you post pictures of them if you got them.


----------



## jensenconstruction (Mar 30, 2006)

Just ordered mine


----------



## Phil (Nov 24, 2005)

*I got mine*

I finally got mine, thanks alot!


----------



## Bigbricklayer (May 14, 2006)

I haven't got my stickers do I need to reorder?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

No, if you submitted it I got it.

I only send out stickers every 3 or 4 months. It's a process that takes many hours and it's just hard to take that much time out.

Don't worry, they will get there soon or later.

Sorry for the delays.


----------



## Bigbricklayer (May 14, 2006)

Nathan said:


> No, if you submitted it I got it.
> 
> I only send out stickers every 3 or 4 months. It's a process that takes many hours and it's just hard to take that much time out.
> 
> ...


No problem was just wondering thanks.


----------



## DaveH (Jun 2, 2006)

I ordered my stickers 3 minutes ago...Where are they? Am I on the list? Is this part of great conspiracy? LOL Just kidding ...:laughing:


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Sorry, I only get around to mailing maybe once a quarter. I have your info but it's going to be a little while. Sorry/.


----------



## willbone3 (Apr 2, 2006)

DaveH said:


> I ordered my stickers 3 minutes ago...Where are they? Am I on the list? Is this part of great conspiracy? LOL Just kidding ...:laughing:


YES I AGREE ITS A CONSPIRACY:w00t:


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

I plastered two stickers today, One at my favorite Lumber Supply, He let me put it @ the counter where everyone will see it and the other @ my fav Paint store on their front door. I need more mine are all gone!


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Wow, very nice placement... THANKS!

I'll try to send out more soon. Sorry for the delays.


----------



## ATHC (Mar 28, 2006)

Haven't recieved mine yet, so guess I better check if you got my request?


----------

